# Heaviest bird?



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

So my son shot his first bird last year and it weighed in at 24 1/2lbs!! So what's your biggest?









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Thought i would never break 20lbs,but last yr 23lbs 2oz.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

My friend comes up most years from Indiana. A few years back he shot a monster, took it to Hilltop Sports in Greenville for scoring/contest. I don't remember the other measurements but it weighed 28lbs!

I haven't shot one that broke 22lbs.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ive been a part of a few 26 and change on a certified scale.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

2011.........26 lbs 9 oz. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

2001,my first turkey at a hair under #25 lbs in pike county il.11 inch beard.i was self taught and proud as a peacock.holds a special place on my wall.i was hooked.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Heaviest I've ever personally killed was 24 lbs and change.

Guided my Dad on the heaviest bird I've ever seen shot last year, which went over 26.

The flat heaviest I've ever weighed was over 28 lbs! (Michigan bird)

99% of the birds I've weighed have been between 18 and 23 lbs though, with only the 3 mentioned over 24. 25 lbs is an exceptional rarity.

It cracks me up how tons of hunters claim their birds were 25 lbs. Turkey hunters become fishermen when no scale is around!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> It cracks me up how tons of hunters claim their birds were 25 lbs. Turkey hunters become fishermen when no scale is around!




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
I agree. I have a 25-30 minute walk to my favorite spot, and by the time I get to the truck the bird feels like 35lbs lol! Pretty deflating some years seeing the number on the scale.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Me personally 23 pounds....biggest one I've seen was weighed in at 29 pounds. 1 3/4 spur and a 1 13/16 spur and 11 1/8 inch beard. Only one I've ever seen over 24 pounds and only bird I've ever seen over 1 3/8 inch spurs!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> ...........
> 99% of the birds I've weighed have been between 18 and 23 lbs though, with only the 3 mentioned over 24. 25 lbs is an exceptional rarity.
> ...........


You have weighed 297 other turkeys besides the 3 over 24# ?

L & O


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Just over 26 pounds, and they were weighed on a scale.

I've also had a bird with 16-1/2" of beard.



Firefighter said:


> It cracks me up how tons of hunters claim their birds were 25 lbs. Turkey hunters become fishermen when no scale is around!


I'm a fisherman also, and I don't exaggerate weights, lengths, etc. Or the speed of my boat.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> Heaviest I've ever personally killed was 24 lbs and change.
> 
> Guided my Dad on the heaviest bird I've ever seen shot last year, which went over 26.
> 
> ...


and 50 lb coyote......beaver......etc.

I told my friend's grandson last year mine weighed 100 lbs. His eyes got huge and he asked "Really?!" I said yeah, they gain 10 lbs for every 100 yards you have to carry them.


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

My biggest was 23lbs that was last year. 9.5 beard and 1.5spurs state land bird.. breasted him out he only had one breast on him and the other side was all messed up.. think he may have been shot in the breast at one point in his life.. aged him about 5yrs old.. my buddy shot a monster 27lb bird a few years back on same piece of land..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

personal best is 23. the next closest is 22, and the rest all around twenty. ive personally never seen a bird break 25 lbs.. i know they are out there, i just must kill all the bad ass's at their fighting weight :lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> You have weighed 297 other turkeys besides the 3 over 24# ?
> 
> L & O


Guess I exaggerated. Lol. 

I've weighed around 100 though, so is 97 better for you Richard?


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

My biggest was my first, it was 24 1/2lbs. on my fishing scale had an 11 1/2" beard. spears were wore down one was broke it had old shot holes in its feet and chest from past years, it was call shy, I had to belly crawl a ditch and a large wood pile to get with in range of it feeding a long a field edge. :SHOCKED:


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

The bird in my Avatar was 26lb.


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Biggest was 25# but most fzll in the 18 to 23# range. We weigh all of our birds. They all feel heavy by the time I get back to the vehicle.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> Guess I exaggerated. Lol.
> 
> I've weighed around 100 though, so is 97 better for you Richard?



Glad that you can see the humor from your earlier post, post #8. We (hunters and fishermen) do tend to exaggerate our numbers don't we ? Still, 100 birds is a lot of turkeys to have weighed. 

L & O


----------

